# Late SB Crescent



## Guest (Feb 28, 2018)

The Crescent is only now about to get into New Orleans tonight (10 pm). It's been running a few hours late by AL the past couple of days. Does anyone know why? Is there track work somewhere that is routinely delaying it? I'll be on it this Saturday and hope to be picked up at the station by a relative if it's not too late when I arrive, so that's why I'm asking. Thank you.


----------



## me_little_me (Mar 1, 2018)

At least you're being picked up. We're taking it from ATL on Sunday overnight in NOL hotel before going on west.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2018)

I found out this evening my train has been cancelled due to the bad weather in the NE. I called the condo as soon as I saw my message and cancelled my reservation.

Later I got notification that my return trip was also cancelled. About an hour later I got another notification that it (the return trip) was not cancelled and the other message was a mistake.

I'm glad the first notification about my trip on Saturday wasn't a mistake. If I had cancelled my condo reservation and then needed it after all I'd have been a little ticked. 20,000 expected in NOL for the marathon--guess now it's 19,999.

That was not a good mistake for Amtrak to make.

I called Amtrak and cancelled the return trip. Had to wait almost 30 minutes to get through which wasn't surprising considering the mix-up.

Hope everyone up that way is safe.


----------



## pennyk (Mar 3, 2018)

Guest said:


> I found out this evening my train has been cancelled due to the bad weather in the NE. 20,000 expected in NOL for the marathon--guess now it's 19,999.


I am sorry to hear that your trip was canceled. As a former marathon runner, I can imagine your disappointment, especially if you seriously trained for the race. Hopefully you will PR your next race. Glad you are safe.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2018)

Thanks, Penny, but I'm not a runner. I was going as a spectator. I guess I'd have had to try to make arrangements and pony up for the last minute airfare if I was a participant. I sure hate to miss it, though. I should be on the Crescent right now.

Hope the storm passes on and you folks get back to normal quickly.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2018)

Oops, I see you're in Orlando! Your weather is probably as nice as mine today.

Congrats too on having run a marathon! That's quite an accomplishment.


----------



## Hytec (Mar 7, 2018)

The Crescent is continually delayed up to five hours in both directions due to freight traffic interference between Meridian, MS and Birmingham, AL, also just south of Atlanta, GA. No hope for relief in the foreseeable future. Though NS just announced they will be rerouting some freight traffic to lesser used lines sometime in the future which should help the Crescent.


----------

